# Mike Rockenfeller: Busy Driver



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Mike Rockenfeller was the busiest driver at the official DTM tests at the Hockenheimring. The Audi factory driver spooled off a total of 236 laps between Monday and Thursday with his Audi A4 DTM in the changeable weather conditions. All nine Audi factory drivers tested at Hockenheim with their race cars. Oliver Jarvis and defending champion Timo Scheider posted the fastest times of the day on Monday and Tuesday respectively. The new DTM season starts at Hockenheim on May 19. Audi has the chance to become the first automobile manufacturer in DTM history to win the title three times in succession.
* Full Story *


----------

